# Electric Undermount tailgate spreader - Smith or Salt Dogg?



## Pat Brigs (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking to rig up my 2005 Mitsubishi Fuso FG 140 with a plow and undermount tailgate spreader. I have received quotes for both Smith and Salt Dogg (Buyers) undermount electric SS spreaders. The Buyers is significantly less expensive. Any experience with either would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jcos (Oct 29, 2008)

*Salt Dogg info*

I looked at the salt dogg today as well. A friend of mine works at the supplier, he says they seem to be a decent piece of equipment dual motors, he says that some of the welds don't seem as clean, some of the covers for the motors the steel does not line up perfect, some of the steel seems be a little wavy. Just little things like that.
But he says it's about $1300 cheaper if you can live some of the little imperfections.
There is another brand i think Truck Craft, he said the motors were junk, a local company bought 7 of that brand and had to replace 5 of the motors for $750 each.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

If you do alot of salting you may want to look at stainless steel, what kind of price are you giving for each of those units


----------



## jcos (Oct 29, 2008)

*Salt Dogg*

Salt Dogg Under Tail Gate Spreader i think is $3400ish the Truck Craft is about $1200-1300 more, both are stainless


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm wondering opinions on these too. I am putting a V-box in my 3500 dump this year and just started considering one of these under tail gate options as well. I think the summer storage of the unit would be so much nicer, and so would the visibility when backing up.

One question for the guys using them though, when you use a V-box, the top screen filters out the chunks. But when using an under tail gate spreader, there is nothing separating out the chunks. Do they clog up often?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

merrimacmill;855748 said:


> when you use a V-box, the top screen filters out the chunks. But when using an under tail gate spreader, there is nothing separating out the chunks. Do they clog up often?


No but if you do have problems they have a slick clean out. Just open the latches and the bottom opens.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

we use undertailgate spreaders....hydrolic....but the buyers one we have is not the same quality as a swenson or smith that we also have...big difference.....it still works just not built as good


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Just put a salt dogg on our 3500 dump and it looks awesome but it sits too low to the ground. When the bed is raised about 1/4 of the way the motor for the spinner is about an inch off the ground. We are now going with a tailgate replacement model most likely the tc140.


----------



## cch (Nov 26, 2009)

*Salt Dog Spreaders*

FYI, we just purchased and had installed two salt dog stainless steel all electric under tail gate spreaders, on two F450s'. We also purchased and had installed one v-box all electric stainless steel on a F250sd. We had the control box on all tree burn out. One unit on our F450 burned out twice and still is at the shop One actually was smoking!

The v-box seems to be working ok for now but the spinner went flying off when we turned it on and the drive inside the unit did not work.

The tailgate spreaders still have unresolved issues that are yest to be resolved. The spinner works but the auger does not. They were fairly less then other brands but I can see why.

I would not recommed the salt dog undertail gate. We are planning on retruning them next week if the issures are not resolved. I just saw that Sewnsen has a SEL electric. I know they may cost more but we cannot afford to be down.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We're just about to order them the SS under tailgate from Buyers, maybe we'll hold off now. Swenson makes a dual electric model?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx*

SnowEx makes an electric under tailgate spreader as well. Check them out. They are not the cheapest to buy but are well made and offer a great warranty.


----------



## cch (Nov 26, 2009)

Swensen undertailgate elecric Is $5,300 verses $3,300 for the salt dogg elec. I am returning our salt dogg. It's worth the extra $2k. Good luck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

How about the snowex?


----------



## cch (Nov 26, 2009)

No experience with the snow x...swensen has been around for a while


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

*Check out a local dealer*

I think you might find that it might be a fit for you. Not the cheapest, but has a great warranty and they have been around long enough to know how to build a spreader. We have been using their products for six seasons now.

Check it out and see if it's a fit for you.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

ohiogreenworks;858220 said:


> Just put a salt dogg on our 3500 dump and it looks awesome but it sits too low to the ground. When the bed is raised about 1/4 of the way the motor for the spinner is about an inch off the ground. We are now going with a tailgate replacement model most likely the tc140.


Same problem here. I even raised the mounting bracket for the spinner to the lower set of holes. I'm thinking that I will have to tap out another set further down to make it work. I will likely have to cut the top of the spinner shaft off though. That is the only problem I can see. I know one of my employees, or even me on a tired night, will bury that motor box into the ground by raising the bed too high.

As far as the system goes, I haven't used it yet. It is definately rugged and seems built well. Make sure you line it up perfectly before welding it on to the truck, though. I too was concerned about the gaps in the motor housings for the spinner and the auger. I sealed them up with silicone and it seems to be dry inside after I checked this past week.


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

cch;876137 said:


> FYI, we just purchased and had installed two salt dog stainless steel all electric under tail gate spreaders, on two F450s'. We also purchased and had installed one v-box all electric stainless steel on a F250sd. We had the control box on all tree burn out. One unit on our F450 burned out twice and still is at the shop One actually was smoking! .


Something doesn't seem right here. You just bought all three and they all went bad before you could even use them? Are you sure there wasn't an install problem here?


----------



## cch (Nov 26, 2009)

Supplier did get them fixed, they stared control box was subcontracted...., however, they agreed to return all of them. We are going with swensen. About a grand more but worth it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

battags;882964 said:


> Same problem here. I even raised the mounting bracket for the spinner to the lower set of holes. I'm thinking that I will have to tap out another set further down to make it work. I will likely have to cut the top of the spinner shaft off though. That is the only problem I can see. I know one of my employees, or even me on a tired night, will bury that motor box into the ground by raising the bed too high.
> 
> As far as the system goes, I haven't used it yet. It is definately rugged and seems built well. Make sure you line it up perfectly before welding it on to the truck, though. I too was concerned about the gaps in the motor housings for the spinner and the auger. I sealed them up with silicone and it seems to be dry inside after I checked this past week.


Hope modifying it works for ya. We thought about trying to modify it and hope it worked but we didn't really have a backup plan if it didn't work and I didn't wanna be out the money for the salt dogg plus have to buy something else. We are waiting on a truckcraft tc140 to get here and then off to chicago we go!!


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Whatcha going to Chicago for??

We tried ordering a swenson too.......closest dealer says 3 weeks till they can ship, aparently they're out of stock and have to build new orders. Looks like we might end up with another V-box.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

forestfireguy;887413 said:


> Whatcha going to Chicago for??
> 
> We tried ordering a swenson too.......closest dealer says 3 weeks till they can ship, aparently they're out of stock and have to build new orders. Looks like we might end up with another V-box.


Plow and salt for the winter!!!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

do you go up to chicago for the whole winter? i thought about going up for a few days to a week untill it looks like were gonna get somthing here.. who do you work for when you get there?? do you think they could use another plow/spreader for an event or two till we get SOMTHING in the forecast?


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

alsam116;891477 said:


> do you go up to chicago for the whole winter? i thought about going up for a few days to a week untill it looks like were gonna get somthing here.. who do you work for when you get there?? do you think they could use another plow/spreader for an event or two till we get SOMTHING in the forecast?


Once we get up there, we will be staying with a friend til march. We are still waiting on the tc140 to get here and we are getting a little impatient. We are going to be subbing for a company called Winter Services. Not sure how they operate, this is our first year. They might need a hand on something especially since we are still down in Dayton bored as hell!! winterservicesil.com is their site I think, if you wanna check em out. Good Luck!


----------

